# Trains



## froggy (Apr 27, 2017)

There goes the 7:55 right on time.


----------



## froggy (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Apr 27, 2017)

Great songs people keep em rollin


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 27, 2017)

*Engine Engine #9 - Roger Miller*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 27, 2017)

*Last Train To Trancentral - The KLF*


----------



## skye (Apr 27, 2017)

Peace Train - Cat Stevens


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 27, 2017)

*Last Train To Satansville - Swervedriver*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 27, 2017)

*Last Train Running - Whiskey Falls*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 27, 2017)

*Monorail Song - The Simpsons*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 27, 2017)

*Ghost Train - The Stranglers*


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 27, 2017)

*Love Train - The O'Jays*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 27, 2017)

*Theme from "Silver Streak" - Henry Mancini*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 27, 2017)

*Golden Train - Justin Nozuka*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 27, 2017)

*Ghost Train - Marc Cohn*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 27, 2017)

*Penny On The Train Track - Ben Kweller*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 27, 2017)

*Big Train - Mike Watt*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 27, 2017)

*C'mon N Ride It (The Train) - Quad City DJs*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 27, 2017)

*Party Train - The Gap Band*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 27, 2017)

*Chattanooga Choo Choo - Glenn Miller*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 27, 2017)

*Morning Train (Nine To Five) - Sheena Easton*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 27, 2017)

*The Metro - Berlin*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 27, 2017)

*Last Train Home - Lostprophets*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 27, 2017)

*Driver 8 - R.E.M.*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 27, 2017)

*Jumping Someone Else's Train - The Cure*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 27, 2017)

*Can't You See - The Marshall Tucker Band*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 27, 2017)

*Long Train Running - The Doobie Brothers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 27, 2017)

*Midnight Train To Georgia - Gladys Knight & The Pips*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 27, 2017)

*Orient Express - C.C.C.P.*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 28, 2017)

*What Am I Doing Hangin' Round - The Monkees*


----------



## froggy (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (May 1, 2017)




----------



## froggy (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (May 5, 2017)




----------



## namvet (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Borillar (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Skull Pilot (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Skull Pilot (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Borillar (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Borillar (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Borillar (May 7, 2017)




----------



## skye (May 7, 2017)

Chattanooga Choo Choo - Glenn Miller Orchestra


----------



## froggy (May 8, 2017)




----------



## froggy (May 8, 2017)




----------



## froggy (May 8, 2017)




----------



## froggy (May 8, 2017)




----------



## froggy (May 8, 2017)

July 1,1828 first known train song.


----------



## froggy (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Borillar (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Borillar (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Borillar (May 9, 2017)




----------



## froggy (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Wolfstrike (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Jun 21, 2017)

Dalia said:


>


Ever go on a trip by train Dalia?


----------



## Dalia (Jun 30, 2017)

froggy said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Yes, a long time ago.


----------



## froggy (Jun 30, 2017)

Dalia said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


Umm! That Mary Ann


----------



## froggy (Jun 30, 2017)

Dalia said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Did you enjoy it?


----------



## froggy (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## konradv (Jul 4, 2017)

Sheena Easton- 9 to 5(Morning Train)


----------



## konradv (Jul 4, 2017)

The Band- The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down


----------



## boedicca (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## konradv (Jul 6, 2017)

Lead Belly- Rock Island Line


----------



## MaryL (Jul 6, 2017)

Well, I am getting to really dislike trains. I live near a recently completed light rail route in Denver. It was  not well planned by RTD. It disrupts traffic (they need flag men  because  the crossing arms don't work well). And the horns? That is the biggest complaint from people that live near the route, morning , noon and night 24/7 the loudest train whistle we have ever heard. There is a problem now with the building contractors backing out of their contracts because they can't fix this issue with the crossing gates. We put a man on the moon, and syncing safety equipment is impossible to fix?  What a fiasco, it reminds me of the same level of incompetence from leadership , planners and engineers that lead to the infamous failure of the baggage handling system at Denver's new airport back in the 90's. And ironically enough, that is were this train goes, to DIA. What a coincidence.


----------



## froggy (Jul 6, 2017)

MaryL said:


> Well, I am getting to really dislike trains. I live near a recently completed light rail route in Denver. It was  not well planned by RTD. It disrupts traffic (they need flag men  because  the crossing arms don't work well). And the horns? That is the biggest complaint from people that live near the route, morning , noon and night 24/7 the loudest train whistle we have ever heard. There is a problem now with the building contractors backing out of their contracts because they can't fix this issue with the crossing gates. We put a man on the moon, and syncing safety equipment is impossible to fix?  What a fiasco, it reminds me of the same level of incompetence from leadership , planners and engineers that lead to the infamous failure of the baggage handling system at Denver's new airport back in the 90's. And ironically enough, that is were this train goes, to DIA. What a coincidence.


Gotta love those trains, where would a hobo be without them?


----------



## froggy (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## MaryL (Jul 6, 2017)

[QUOTE="froggy, post: 17666798, member: 20527"[/QUOTE]
I don't see any romanticism of the rails in Denver's light rail debacle. And it cost 9 bucks to get on, and hobos won't be sneakin' rides on them, although they will by run over or passed by in their tents  and homeless camps near by.


----------



## froggy (Jul 6, 2017)

MaryL said:


> [QUOTE="froggy, post: 17666798, member: 20527"


I don't see any romanticism of the rails in Denver's light rail debacle. And it cost 9 bucks to get on, and hobos won't be sneakin' rides on them, although they will by run over or passed by in their tents  and homeless camps near by.[/QUOTE]
Give us some pics or vids of the train.


----------



## froggy (Jul 6, 2017)

MaryL said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > The Train That Saved Denver[/URL]


----------



## MaryL (Jul 6, 2017)

froggy said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > [QUOTE="froggy, post: 17666798, member: 20527"
> ...


Give us some pics or vids of the train.[/QUOTE]
    I will see what I can do. I DO like trains. Never been on one, but I a have seen the UP Big boy 8444 rolling by into Union Station, and that was awesome. But I am bringing up something else here about trains, that's my focus.
Denver's light rail trains are just glorified electric trolleys, and they move at over 45 miles an hour, and Denver should have built the A  line as elevated or in a different location. And this was my point. Perhaps a tad off topic.


----------



## Stasha_Sz (Jul 7, 2017)

Sometimes the best "train music" are made by the trains themselves. Here is the N&W J-class 4-8-4 #611, The Cavalier, crossing Opossum Creek, Virginia, on the high trestle. No annoying people talking or children screaming. Just the sound of steam and steel pounding down the line:


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Tehon (Jul 9, 2017)

That Train Song


----------



## MaryL (Jul 9, 2017)

froggy said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > froggy said:
> ...


Sorry to you froggy and other posters on this thread, my previous posts were WAY off topic ( I didn't realize this was the music board.) But I will pay closer attention. My favorite train song? "The city on New Orleans" by Arlo Guthrie. Good thread.


----------



## froggy (Jul 9, 2017)

MaryL said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


It's all good MaryL.

Just for you doll.


----------



## MaryL (Jul 9, 2017)

Thanks. I also have another fave' I didn't think of till just now. The traveling Wilburys , "End of the line"


----------



## froggy (Jul 9, 2017)

MaryL said:


> Thanks. I also have another fave' I didn't think of till just now. The traveling Wilburys , "End of the line"


Great one Mary check out Putting Out Tunes in music


----------



## skye (Jul 9, 2017)

The Magnetic Fields - "Born on a Train" -


----------



## froggy (Jul 9, 2017)

skye said:


> The Magnetic Fields - "Born on a Train" -


Good one thanks Skye


----------



## froggy (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## MaryL (Jul 9, 2017)

It's amazing all the metaphors and deeper meanings these song hold. It blows me away. That's what art is supposed to do.


----------



## froggy (Jul 9, 2017)

MaryL said:


> It's amazing all the metaphors and deeper meanings these song hold. It blows me away. That's what art is supposed to do.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## skye (Jul 9, 2017)

Tom Jones - Everybody Loves A Train


----------



## skye (Jul 9, 2017)

Last Train for  Memphis - (tribute to Elvis)


----------



## skye (Jul 9, 2017)

apologize if this has been posted...he is the Master.....he is...oh my....how I like Jimy Hendrix!


Jimi Hendrix - Hear My Train A Comin'


----------



## MaryL (Jul 9, 2017)

skye said:


> apologize if this has been posted...he is the Master.....he is...oh my....how I like Jimy Hendrix!
> 
> 
> Jimi Hendrix - Hear My Train A Comin'


Hendricks is the musical Buddha, Good post.


----------



## skye (Jul 9, 2017)

MaryL said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > apologize if this has been posted...he is the Master.....he is...oh my....how I like Jimy Hendrix!
> ...




He is!!!!!

Totally agree  with you MaryL!!!!


----------



## skye (Jul 10, 2017)

again...I don't know if this has been posted....love this



Electric Light Orchestra - Last Train to London


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 10, 2017)

Pardon me, Roy, is that the cat that chewed yer new shoes......


----------



## skye (Jul 10, 2017)

ELVIS PRESLEY//Mystery Train


----------



## skye (Jul 10, 2017)

*Elvis Presley - Frankfurt Special.(From G.I Blues 1960) *


----------



## skye (Jul 10, 2017)

I am liking this  train  thread....


Roy Buchanan - Train Blues (Live)


----------



## skye (Jul 10, 2017)

Amazing Wow!  ^^^^


never heard him before ....he is amazing


----------



## MaryL (Jul 11, 2017)

Um, well,  here's a real subtle one.


----------



## Dalia (Jul 19, 2017)




----------

